# Cow skull on a fence post in Idaho



## Idaho21

I was driving along the back side of Bennett Mtn. a couple of months ago and saw a cow skull tied to a fence post. I thought it made for an interesting pic.


----------



## WimFoto

it sure is interesting! i know that some photographers carry these around with them so they have a prop. it nice to just see it hanging on a fence post.


----------



## Buckster

Love the gritty details in this.  Looks like you've got a bit of sensor dust here and there.


----------

